

CSS3 images rendering times and sizes - ssttoo
http://calendar.perfplanet.com/2011/pure-css3-images-hmm-maybe-later/

======
sambeau
While I find some of the experiments at created icons with CSS _interesting_ I
wish people would concentrate on testing and pushing SVG for vector images in
web pages. SVG is small, fast and well-designed format for rendering static
images.

To my taste, a benchmark test like this completely misses the point (even if
it includes benchmarks for SVG rendering—which this one doesn't).

------
judofyr
It's interesting to see HTML+CSS3 slowly re-implementing SVG in an awkward
way.

------
melling
All the major browser developers are adding hardware acceleration. Creating a
suite of tasks to give them a target to shoot at would probably help to solve
the performance issue in the next couple of revisions. They made short work of
the JavaScript benchmarks and Acid2/Acid3 tests, for example.

